
A variadic, completion-based future class for C++17 - starbugs
https://github.com/FrancoisChabot/variadic_future
======
Chabs
Welp, I was not expecting this to show up on Hacker News so early in the
project's life cycle.

This is still fairly early work, so I apologize if the API is not quite as
neat as it could be yet.

Still, author here, I'll gladly accept any comments/criticisms.

